# German Tool Review Channel



## PeterT (Jan 11, 2019)

Who would have thought LOL. I stumbled on this Youtube channel when I was mulling over certain names like Wiha, Wera Knipex... screwdrivers, hex wrenches, mini nut drivers & sockets. He goes into OCD detail on a few fronts but you will at least get to see the tools up close. I've learned a few things, sometimes a better appreciation of what they are about (and why they can sometimes cost a lot). And also some tools that are just a bit too over the top but I guess like mst things depends if you use them every day for a living or not.

I've also noticed on Ebay/Ali lots of 'lookalikes' originating from Asian copycat land that are trying to mimic the euro tool 'visuals' with very similar colors, look & sometimes offshoots of their names. But (shockingly) lack in key areas where it counts. He has started to show some of those.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaI2HaxNXooWo7BoDEA9xSw


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 11, 2019)

Love my Knipex. Great channel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 12, 2019)

Agreed. Knipex make GREAT tools


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 12, 2019)

When I first found out about them I bought two sizes of the adjustable pliers and as a afterthought, the Cobra waterpump pliers. I love the adjustable pliers........but I use those Cobras for everything. I haven't touched my Chanellocks in years.

So nice when you find  a tool that's indispensable.


----------

